# question on harvest



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 18, 2006)

when first signs of slightly red hairs appear, it is two weeks past that for couch slammer?  My trichs are very light amber, just passed the milky stage, yet only a few hairs are amberish and not red yet.  My first time with microscope....so do i have two weeks or am i closer than i think with this one plant?  kinda hopin ta have at least a week, cuz i started flushin 3 days ago on all, and want a good flush...........


----------



## Mutt (Aug 18, 2006)

Following the trichs IMHO is the best judge of when they are ready. Some strains don't get a whole lot of red hairs some In my experience don't at all. but trichs never lie. IMHO.
From the sounds of it you might have a week, if you want that heavy couch-lock. but I'd be keepin a close eye on her.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 18, 2006)

hey thx mutt...its just one thnk god,,,,the rest are buldging and not far behind, what do the trichs start to look like when window closes?


----------

